# What can she roast over a campfire?



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

We like to roast marshmallows at night during the summer but one of my kids is allergic to corn, so she can't do marshmallows. Any ideas on what she can roast instead (that actually tastes good roasted over a fire)? She also can't do dairy, soy, nuts, seeds and some fruits, just to make this trickier


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

There must be some corn-free marshmallows available somewhere!


----------



## damona (Mar 27, 2008)

pineapple chunks? i love grilled pineapple, i bet that would work! (if she's not allergic...)


----------



## damona (Mar 27, 2008)

http://forums.glutenfree.com/topic6746.html

i googled it. this looks like a good recipe to try for homemade marshmallows.

http://www.kidsallergystop.com/127003.html

these are premade, but expensive, imo.


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Ruthla, I have looked and looked! I heard a rumor about some kosher corn-free ones available during Passover, but I never found them. Darn that hfcs!

damona, she is allergic to pineapple unfortunately. Though, I might try that out myself


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Damona, we cross-posted. THANKS for those links! That's great


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

How about banana? I had banana smores while camping with friends and they were terrific. Basically you put a peeled, sliced banana in foil with chocolate, wrap it up and bake it in the fire for a few minutes (not sure how long, sorry) until the chocolate is melted and the banana is caramelize a bit. You can eat it as is or add crushed graham crackers on top. You need a spoon to eat this btw. It's very messy but yummy!


----------



## PinkPika (Jun 11, 2004)

Maybe sweet potatoes? I know they roast well, though not quite as high on the fun factor as marshmallows, they are still sweet (especially with something like brown sugar, or agave added...)


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DashsMama* 
How about banana? I had banana smores while camping with friends and they were terrific. Basically you put a peeled, sliced banana in foil with chocolate, wrap it up and bake it in the fire for a few minutes (not sure how long, sorry) until the chocolate is melted and the banana is caramelize a bit. You can eat it as is or add crushed graham crackers on top. You need a spoon to eat this btw. It's very messy but yummy!

I was going to post that.









Were you in campfire too? We always made banana smores.


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

I was in Campfire! I was a Bluebird when it was still called Campfire Girls. But, I actually had banana smores for the first time as an adult, at a beach camp-out.

I've been thinking about it, and I know you can bake apples on a campfire similar to how you make banana smores (sprinkled with sugar and cinnamon, and wrapped in foil). I wonder if apples would work on a stick held over the fire (could be sprinkled with sugar and cinnamon too)? That would give the OP's daughter something to hold over the fire like everyone else. Bananas would probably get too mushy on a stick, but apples just might work. I remember an article from Sunset magazine a few years back that suggested grilling peaches and plums on the BBQ. Those might work on sticks over the fire as well.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Apples work great roasted over a fire! We always did this in the fall when we went woodcutting with my dad - we just poked a stick in them and held them over the fire 'til the were all juicy. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

The corn free forum has a recipe for corn free marshmallows and lots of different variations (like how to make your own peeps). I haven't tried them yet but I hear they are AWESOME and you'll never go back to regular out of the bag marshmallows.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I bought corn-free marshmallows. The original link was on allergygrocer.com, but I'll find it somewhere (www.allerengery.com). I just got 2 bags for s'mores this summer. DS roasted 2 on Memorial Day and he said they tasted just like regular ones. I also got graham crackers that were safe (no corn, no soy, no dairy) at Whole Foods.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

When we were kids, we always roasted the cheap canned biscuits (from the refrigerator section) or cinnamon rolls over the campfire. Now, I haven't looked at ingredients in years, and they probably have HFCS in them, so this might not work.

But, there may be a brand out there that is allergen free? Or maybe homemade biscuit dough?


----------



## sharr610 (May 14, 2008)

Peaches. Super yummy grilled and carmelized.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Hot dogs? Cut the end of them in four (an X), and they open up like a flower. Not healthy, but then again, neither are marshmallows!


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Thanks, everyone! Such good ideas







:


----------

